# Maremma's guarding penguins :)



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 6, 2015)

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/05/w...-farmer-middle-island.html?smid=fb-share&_r=0


----------



## promiseacres (Nov 6, 2015)

Neat!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 6, 2015)

Thanks for posting... I was looking for this article last week!


----------



## Ferguson K (Nov 6, 2015)

That's awesome!!!


----------



## secuono (Nov 7, 2015)

I've seen this awhile ago. It's great. These dogs are wonderful.


----------

